# need to buy suspension head. where?



## nosidefcp (Dec 24, 2010)

hi guys. i dont know if this is the name used to describe this part i need. what i need is the suspension head. its the part where the front suspension bolts. its something like the pictures below. does anyone know where can i get this? thanks


----------



## Toyotech (Aug 17, 2012)

Your local dealer, rock auto.com if u call ask for a strut support, strut top or strut mount 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

junk yard if your lucky


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

Is that for the cruze 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Its usually called upper strut bearing.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

They are called strut top hats.

https://www.google.com/search?q=strut+top+hat&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

It's a strut mount 

http://www.patentopedia.us/self-venting_pressure_reducing_regulator/strut_mount.html


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

mm i need some new ones too,worn out already


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

Multiple names haha.

Sent from my Droid using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Why would you need new ones? These shouldn't wear out.


----------



## Greasemonkey2012 (Jul 8, 2012)

well try to get a pair of KYB strut mounts their pretty good


----------

